

I've published 6 software patent apps, and I'm still against software patents - cera
http://cera.us/2010/09/28/letter-to-uspto-on-software-patents/

======
gregory80
Nice letter, glad to hear the 'end patents' drum beat growing louder.

though I don't have any patents personally (companies I've worked for do) I'm
not a fan of patents either. I always find this site questioncopyright.org
(<http://questioncopyright.org/promise>) to be uplifting when I think about
out the US patent and copyright system.

~~~
cera
That is a great site, thanks for sharing.

There is another website with a Kato-centric viewpoint that talks about recent
copyright issues. This article is specific to whether you 'rent' or 'own'
software. He specifically talks about how renting software is actually better,
and is a very interesting viewpoint.

[http://techliberation.com/2010/09/20/the-end-of-software-
own...](http://techliberation.com/2010/09/20/the-end-of-software-ownership/)

Thanks for the compliment on the letter too.

~~~
gregory80
I've never really thought about renting software, it might make it more
practical to get legitimate copies of something like photoshop, which is
fairly expensive.

For the web (and really and computer software) I am in the more liberal camp
of <http://unlicense.org/> (no affiliation to them) I think opening up
everything to the public domain will speed innovation, among other things.

------
lelele
Publishing other people's mail addresses over the Internet for spambots to
collect is rude.

